

 Want to try 1Slate's minimal "real hypermedia" forum? - danwolff
http://1slate.com
1Slate is a free public forum offering a uniquely simplified and (IMO) elegant &quot;real hypermedia&quot; implementation.<p>There is utility in the relatively simple N-way linking with tranclusion (reuse objects) and in-context autosuggest, consistent edge meaning (support), 5-bin statistics, unlimited private collaborators, etc.<p>What do you think? Does this speak to ANYONE?
======
danwolff
Corporate site: [http://oneslate.com](http://oneslate.com).

Not sure if you can see the "text" above, but 1Slate is a free public forum
offering a uniquely simplified and (IMO) elegant "real hypermedia"
implementation.

There is utility in the relatively simple N-way linking with tranclusion
(reuse objects) and in-context autosuggest, consistent edge meaning (support),
5-bin statistics, unlimited private collaborators, etc.

What do you think? Does this speak to ANYONE?

